# The Southporter 2010 to Blackpool Thread 2



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right thought it best as Jammy's ducked out ( BTW are you coming Paul?) and handed this meet to organise over to yours truly it best I start a new thread and ask for the other to get locked. So I have edited and copied some of Paul's post and added my own bits to it as follows.

By popular demand, we will return to Southport on the 30th January 2010 (time to be arranged but 10-30am should do it). ... we will have a mini show in the car park again, McDonalds Coffee for who ever wants it, then on Blackpool. Lunch in the Yorkshire Fisheries Fish and chip restaurant. We can park on the top of the multi story car park behind the bus station across the road from Wilkinsons. Look here.
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/528056
or we can stop at the Bispham kitchen:
http://www.sugarvine.com/fylde/reviews/ ... %20Kitchen
Here's the post code, address and link with reviews to the Yorkshire Fisheries Fish and Chip restaurant for your sat nav 
14-16 Topping Street
Blackpool, FY1 3AQ
01253 627 739
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/place?hl= ... 6757318058

for those who did not come last time here is some flavour of what happened!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130713&hilit=Southport&start=165

I will update the list as we go along. Those already coming and eating (in red) are .
Les. x 2
ImolaTT X 2
Mark Davies X 2
p7TTj X 2
bigsyd X 2
stevecollier X 2
shell X 2 
MattB X 1
sickboy X 1
Marco34 X 1
shukokai2000 (maybe?)
Sonatina X 1
Tony Rigby X 1
spencerkoa X 1
Trev TT (maybe?)
Mark Hogan X 1
seasurfer X 2
manphibian X 1
TT Ade (maybe?)
IWEM X 1 
JammyD X 1

Have I missed anybody out? All welcome of course and the sooner those yet to commit the better but if you don't know right up to the day that's OK.

Short video I took of of last years meet here.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

manphibian whats the parking like around the Bispham Kitchen?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

ha! i was actually thinking of the Car Park ABOVE Wilkinsons.... never been on that one above the bus station.......

It's free parking on the Promenade at Bispham....


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i better post in here or i'll not find it again :lol: darmm changing threads... anyone would think ya trying to get rid of me les :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> i better post in here or i'll not find it again :lol: darmm changing threads... anyone would think ya trying to get rid of me les :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Hence the link to here on my closing post on the old thread to here Tony :roll: Do try to keep up boy :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

hmmmm what you talking about i'm ahead of the game les :wink: blue haldex :wink: :wink: a fitted boost gauge (p.s when you wanna hand with yours?) :wink: :wink: bigger brakes :wink: :wink: and soon a front mount intercooler  think it's you who needs to catch up with my mods :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> hmmmm what you talking about i'm ahead of the game les :wink: blue haldex :wink: :wink: a fitted boost gauge (p.s when you wanna hand with yours?) :wink: :wink: bigger brakes :wink: :wink: and soon a front mount intercooler  think it's you who needs to catch up with my mods :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 The thread and meet Tony :roll:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Count us out sorry.  Would have been there but i'm not leaving my car in a multi storey car park, spaces not wide enough, parking dents, lack of security. Might be interested though if the parking is at Bispham Promenade.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

audimad said:


> Count us out sorry.  Would have been there but i'm not leaving my car in a multi storey car park, spaces not wide enough, parking dents, lack of security. Might be interested though if the parking is at Bispham Promenade.


 Like I said you don't have to park anywhere you don't want to and as said by manphibian above top deck loads of room. There are cameras on it. However I didn't put your name on the list as above as you never said you was coming.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Just had a look on multimap and there is a big car park on East Topping Street, it looks like it's directly behind the chip shop, why not park there instead, just an idea. :?


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Good place for you then mate, if your not happy with the parking arrangements sorted by our NW rep.

Like I said on the previous post, be a shame if you didnt make it on the trip just for the sake of parking for a short part of the day.

And if its near to the chippy being planned then thats good for you as well


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

the rooftop car park looks fine for us Les [smiley=thumbsup.gif] plenty of space and secure...oh i do like to be beside the sea side [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

me to Les, im more than happy with the space on the rooftop place and the security.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Put me down for a space then but i won't be there in the TTS, i'll bring the 100 for the multi storey.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

audimad said:


> Put me down for a space then but i won't be there in the TTS, i'll bring the 100 for the multi storey.


Do you have vertigo?

I've parked on the top of the multi storey hundreds of times without any problems. There will be very few other cars there that time of year, and i'd much rather park there than the ground level car park you've found. No security there at all, plus all the cars on display for all to see! Nobody goes up to the top of the multi storey in winter if they can help it... it's too bloody windy for a start :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

manphibian said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down for a space then but i won't be there in the TTS, i'll bring the 100 for the multi storey.
> ...


 Actually yes i do suffer from vertigo, how did you know?, but i'll be coming in the Audi 100.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

lookin forward to this one Les.
Nice little cruise to blackpool eh 

happy to go with the flow. not bothered about parking in multi storey car parks as long as the ramps arent too steep or i will not have the ground clearance and might lose my bumper


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the support guys. I knew this NW reps post wasn't going to be a walk in the park but I also knew we needed somebody top make the decisions that would make one or two not happy but hey that's part of being a rep and I have no problem in making the calls when needed. Might make me unpopular with some but that's life. Luke lives in Blackpool and I go there often so between us we have a good idea about car parking. I wouldn't want to leave my car in a car park that was in some way suspect for thieves and the like never mind anybody else's. If a car parks no good enough for my car its not good enough for your car either it's as simple as that and like I say nobody esp me will compel anybody to park where they don't wish to. Thanks. BTW I am coming in my Robin Reliant just in case :roll:


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Go to know you're on the case Les!

I was gutted i missed your lakes cruise.

Im sure you wont let us down mate, it will be good to know when! If on a Sunday it would be great because its easier to get a Sunday off from work.

Looking forward to it man.

Any where we can open up the throttle? Fancy going against any V6's on the day :wink:

Keep it going Les!

Spen


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I can't believe there has been so much on both threads about where to bloody park!

Everyone has the right to be precious about where they park their car - I fully understand that - but surely nobody expects everybody else to change their plans just to accommodate one individual? There's no law that says everyone has to be in the same place. Park somewhere else that suits, meet up at the chippy. Christ on a bike, it's not difficult!

Les, did I respond to this before we'd settled on a date? I know I put myself down for it but I'm not sure why (wishful thinking I guess or perhaps just a bit of a mind fart) but I'm working tomorrow. So unfortunately I won't be able to make this one after all. However, I hope you all enjoy yourselves and get some pictures of the view from the top of that car park!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> Les, did I respond to this before we'd settled on a date? I know I put myself down for it but I'm not sure why (wishful thinking I guess or perhaps just a bit of a mind fart) but I'm working tomorrow. So unfortunately I won't be able to make this one after all. However, I hope you all enjoy yourselves and get some pictures of the view from the top of that car park!


 A double mind fart Mark as its on the 30th of JANUARY 2010  not tomorrow :roll: Still I will let you off given its Christmas and you will have been full of Christmas cheer. You are right about the parking though :wink: Now lets hear no more about parking, if in doubt park wherever you wish guys it's not important if we all park together in Blackpool. What's more important is we all park together in Southport and before anybody starts off rest assured the tide won't come in at Southport on the front and swamp your car [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

les said:


> A double mind fart Mark as its on the 30th of JANUARY 2010


Must be all the sprouts!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A double mind fart Mark as its on the 30th of JANUARY 2010
> ...


 So hope to see you there then Mark. BTW keep off the sprouts :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> I can't believe there has been so much on both threads about where to bloody park!
> 
> Everyone has the right to be precious about where they park their car - I fully understand that - but surely nobody expects everybody else to change their plans just to accommodate one individual? There's no law that says everyone has to be in the same place. Park somewhere else that suits, meet up at the chippy. Christ on a bike, it's not difficult!


Errr, all I said was that I was worried about ground clearance if the ramps. Audimad said he was going to bring a different car.

I dont think anyone was expecting plans to be changed :?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Can you add me to the list?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

audimad said:


> Can you add me to the list?


Only if you man up and bring your TT :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Matt B said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Can you add me to the list?
> ...


 Sorry, no can do, anyway the 100 is better on fuel than the TTS.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

audimad said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

me and Lee will be there :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

manphibian said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down for a space then but i won't be there in the TTS, i'll bring the 100 for the multi storey.
> ...


 I think you'll find the correct term is acrophobia. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

audimad said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


26 hours to research that...?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

spencerkoa said:


> Go to know you're on the case Les!
> 
> I was gutted i missed your lakes cruise.
> 
> ...


be carefull what you wish for.... you could always man up and come to the Pod, but i take it you will be busy.. :roll:
Maybe Marco and i will spit roast yer and Sonatina can strum whilst your crying in your 1781   
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

all this talk steve, it's just asking for problems before or at the pod... and let me tell you i'll be the first one rolling round laughing and pointing when summat goes............. BANG............ ha ha ha :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK guys can we get back on track/topic now. This is about the Southport meet after all :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Come on Les, dont be policing this thread for content. At least it keeps the thread near the top of the page.

End of the month seems ages away


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Les, put me down as a maybe for this one. I won't know work commitments until nearer the time though, cheers.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT Ade said:


> Les, put me down as a maybe for this one. I won't know work commitments until nearer the time though, cheers.


 Have done Ade, Cheers.


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Les! The 30th??? aw nutsacks! Thats a Saturday!

Cant we make it a Sunday???

Oi Mr Collier! If my clutch lasts til the end of January ill enjoy waving to ya in my rear view mirror :wink:



stevecollier said:


> spencerkoa said:
> 
> 
> > Go to know you're on the case Les!
> ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

spencerkoa said:


> Les! The 30th??? aw nutsacks! Thats a Saturday!
> 
> Cant we make it a Sunday???
> 
> ...


[/quote]

The good old Saturday excuse.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

spencerkoa said:


> Les! The 30th??? aw nutsacks! Thats a Saturday!
> 
> Steve


Sorry mate not really the date wasn't set by me (you can blame JammyD :lol and all seem happy with it ( can't please all of the people all of the time remember) Unless something major happens to change it then sorry it's the 30th


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

bout time I put my size nines in here 

I am there... not bothered what day ore time we do it 

Sorry for picking Saturday, but I am sure if it had been sunday someone else would have seen it as a problem...

Les I am willing to help with anything on this,


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> bout time I put my size nines in here
> 
> I am there... not bothered what day ore time we do it
> 
> ...


 Cheers Paul if I need you I will come running mate unless there is something specific you have in mind its all but sorted.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Have you decided on a route yet to Blackpool?
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Have you decided on a route yet to Blackpool?
> Steve


 Why do you want to know :-* I thought we might go by road :lol: Don't be impatient my boy. However I am open to suggested routes as to be honest the way to Blackpool from Southport is hardly exciting. I was thinking of going via Lytham and St.Annes.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Im easy on where we go for food and also where we park. Looking forward to this, a double seaside whammy!! Looks like there will be a few of us again.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think Les is doing a galent job of getting this sorted. I would put my faith in Les finding a suitable car parking space too. I'm not au fait with Blackpool so I'm happy to go with recommendations.

Regards food, I'm quite a pain, I'm almost vegan so pub foods are a nightmare. If the initial thoughts of a good seaside chippy are on the kids then that will be fantastico!

Can't wait for this event; plus I've just had my TT lowered by Awesome.. it looks far better! They forgot the 10mm front spacers  and I was going back today.. needles to say Awesome closed and I wasn't taking the TT out in this. Hope to have it sorted for the run.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> I think Les is doing a galent job of getting this sorted. I would put my faith in Les finding a suitable car parking space too. I'm not au fait with Blackpool so I'm happy to go with recommendations.
> 
> Regards food, I'm quite a pain, I'm almost vegan so pub foods are a nightmare. If the initial thoughts of a good seaside chippy are on the kids then that will be fantastico!
> 
> Can't wait for this event; plus I've just had my TT lowered by Awesome.. it looks far better! They forgot the 10mm front spacers  and I was going back today.. needles to say Awesome closed and I wasn't taking the TT out in this. Hope to have it sorted for the run.


 Long as your not a complete vegan Marco and will eat fish you will be fine mate the fish and chips are very good indeed trust me I have eaten there often. The run from Southport to Blackpool isn't the most scenic although parts are OK but then neither is the run from Southport to Crosby to be honest but at least it will be different and you can buy a kiss me quick hat :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

As long as its not bloody snowing


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Actually I don't eat fish Les, but I can eat chips or even better a chip barm.. I'll be sorted.

As for the Snow it had better go. I like snow but it's starting to fall just as I have things planned. Luckily I've been able to work from hom.  Although I did decide on Tuesday to go and get my PC which meant a 4 miles walk to work and back!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Actually I don't eat fish Les, but I can eat chips or even better a chip barm.. I'll be sorted.
> 
> As for the Snow it had better go. I like snow but it's starting to fall just as I have things planned. Luckily I've been able to work from hom.  Although I did decide on Tuesday to go and get my PC which meant a 4 miles walk to work and back!!


 I am sure you can have a chip barm no problem.  Regarding the weather, well the 30th is still sometime off and I have ordered a dry sunny day [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I don't eat fish Les, but I can eat chips or even better a chip barm.. I'll be sorted.
> ...


Let's hope so. Dry and cold with sun is fine by me. Just no snow and filthy salt! I think the TT will be garaged for some time!! :roll:


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Les

Count me in

By the way I am thinking of selling my roadster and getting a 3.2 DSG Roadster -- probably crazy after all the tweaks (APR, BLueflame,RS4 wheels -- goodyear F1s etc)

Regards

Ian (IWEM)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

IWEM said:


> Hi Les
> 
> Count me in
> 
> ...


 Hi Ian I will add you to the list on the first post.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have updated the first post to include the address, post code and link to the Yorkshire Fisheries Fish and chip restaurant. The ink also contains reviews of the restaurant. Gill and hubbie (aka seasurfer) have now confirmed.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Les, just watch the video from last year, there is some dodgy parking going on there :lol: 

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Thanks Les, just watch the video from last year, there is some dodgy parking going on there :lol:
> 
> Gill


 I blame the organisers for that Gill :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I spoke to Yorkshire Fisheries Fish and Chip restaurant and told them there could be as many as 40 people descending on them on the day. They asked for number and that we arrive after 2pm to 2-30pm when they are at their quietest and that I ring them an hour before our arrival so they will have tables ready for us. So please let me know who will be eating (a PM will be fine) and I will put it against your name on the first post. Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Fish, chips, gravy and peas cheers :lol:

Booked my car in for fitting springs next week, so it should be looking 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Skim reading this. Is there a date yet or still tbc?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Hark said:


> Skim reading this. Is there a date yet or still tbc?


did you skim past the first post? :lol:

sat 30th jan mate


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Les, just watch the video from last year, there is some dodgy parking going on there :lol:
> ...


LOL the parking bays are marked up on the diagonal at this particular carpark... hense it's good for pics of tt's in a row... the organisation of last years was very good.. :wink: :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

^^^ what he say^^^

I am looking for numbers wishing to eat so let me know if you are and for how may with each car. Thanks.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Two meals here please  will drag hubby off the beach for the day, although he will probably nip across the road given half a chance ( as I always have my kites with me ) 

Gill


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Two meals here please  will drag hubby off the beach for the day, although he will probably nip across the road given half a chance ( as I always have my kites with me )
> 
> Gill


Will he really need dragging in these cold conditions and on a beach in the North West!!

Just 1 for me Les.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Two meals here please  will drag hubby off the beach for the day, although he will probably nip across the road given half a chance ( as I always have my kites with me )
> ...


Yes I certainly will need to drag him away, he was out surfing yesterday, if the wind is above 14mph he is out kitesurfing. I will have my land kites with me so if he gets half a chance he will be off with those on the beach while we are there. We never go anywhere without them  The water isnt that bad at the moment, its the wind chill which freezes you 

Gill


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Pickled egg, fish, chips and mushy peas for me x2  Oh yes and don't forget two teas (TT), geddit. :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Les,

Should be me and Richard (brother in law) as my co driver!

So thats two meals.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ahh I see

Bit close to the Santapod thing and the Midlands meet. No worries, I'll catch the next blast out when the roads are better.


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Les! Put me down for 1 mister rep sir. confirmed

Ill risk having a Saturday off work.

I will be there if my clutch doesnt die before....oh! Are we still having fish & chips Lesley?

Put me down for 1 buddy

Spen


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hark said:


> ahh I see
> 
> Bit close to the Santapod thing and the Midlands meet. No worries, I'll catch the next blast out when the roads are better.


Not sure your clutch will hold out??? :roll:

I am up for Chips and Peas x 1


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Yeh its not slipping but it does seem to be stretching a little when pushing it through 3rd & 4th

anyway enough about that....oooh chips and gravy and pie....

S


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

spencerkoa said:


> Les! Put me down for 1 mister rep sir. confirmed
> 
> Ill risk having a Saturday off work.
> 
> ...


its LESLIE :x Yes fish & chips or whatever else they do. I will put you down as confirmed then.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I am up for Chips and Peas x 1


Right I have added you Paul, I didn't think you were coming :?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Les, put me down for 1 please!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

2 here please :mrgreen:

Shell


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


Sorry having a very manic time at work with the weather and new financial year... stress is the word!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Still waiting for the following to confirm or otherwise if they will be eating with us at the Yorkshire Fisheries Fish and Chip restaurant so it's name and shame time :lol: BTW they do serve other food :roll:

sickboy


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > seasurfer said:
> ...


I wouldn't mind a nosey at the land kites sounds interesting!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry Les, hadn't noticed you were asking for numbers for food. Yes, I'll certainly be eating. No idea yet whether I'll be bringing company though, but there's a good chance. Put me down for 2 seats and I'll cancel one if it turns out I've got no mates after all.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> Sorry Les, hadn't noticed you were asking for numbers for food. Yes, I'll certainly be eating. No idea yet whether I'll be bringing company though, but there's a good chance. Put me down for 2 seats and I'll cancel one if it turns out I've got no mates after all.


lol course you have mates on here Mark. I am just looking to give them a rough idea how many will be eating so they will get the tables ready for us they say. We don't nee to be 100% accurate with the numbers and I will ring them an hour before we are due to arrive to let them know more. BTW we will try and sort out the regular meet arrangements while most of us are together but I think we are pretty much there with it anyway.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

yeh you can put me down for two also les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ImolaTT said:


> yeh you can put me down for two also les


 Harrr there you are Andrea ( I think thats your name but I am awful at remembering names  ) I was wondering where you had got to :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just waiting for 4 to confirm if they will be having food as fllows :roll:

sickboy
Sonatina
IWEM


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Marco 34
Yes no problem, will put a trainer kite in aswell in case there is enough wind to fly and you can have a go 

Gill


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Marco 34
> Yes no problem, will put a trainer kite in aswell in case there is enough wind to fly and you can have a go
> 
> Gill


Oh thanks.. that would be fun!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hopefully logistcs and a good engine will prevail to get on the run...
I work in Holland so hopefully no delays flight wise.
Santa Pod the week before the cruise as i will be the sole representative for the north west boys/girls i hope the engine holds out, must be too expensive for other TTs to join in the fun or just to scared.
Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

In case anyone is still worried about the car park, here was the top of Wilkinsons carpark at 12 today, there are cameras up there too


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

manphibian said:


> In case anyone is still worried about the car park, here was the top of Wilkinsons carpark at 12 today, there are cameras up there too


Cheers Luke. Looks like a robbers paradise...... NOT :lol:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry Les mate - put me down for food buddy - been having some DIY (destroy it yourself) woes at home lately so i've missed a lot of posts - will catch up now. Got your PM's now aswell. Looking forward to seeing you all on the 30th.
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Just waiting for 4 to confirm if they will be having food as fllows :roll:
> 
> MattB
> sickboy
> ...


Les, its a good job I know you, cos these sort of posts are both pointless and bloody irritating. Its still a fortnight away and we are going to a chippy FFS. It will probably be me on my own as its the day before my youngests 1st birthday, but if Rachel does come I am sure they will have enough chips :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Just waiting for 4 to confirm if they will be having food as fllows :roll:
> ...


 Sorry you feel that way Matt and you think it's pointless but I can assure you with the numbers who are coming they have asked me to give them numbers. Of course you can always arrange one yourself and tell me there's no need to ask who's eating. Chippy or no chippy its a sit down and they said they would arrange tables for us hence the need for numbers. If we are one place short of a seat I am sure you wont mind having a take away. Thanks for your co-operation.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Have a word with yourself Les, you know exactly what I was saying. I didnt say it was pointless asking for numbers, I said it was pointless chasing everyone so early. You post a reminder on the Thursday, and then another one on the Friday :? when the whole thing is two weeks away. 
And in case you had forgotten I did organise last years Southport day with Tony and we didnt confirm numbers till 2 days before - not two weeks.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

So thats one (definite) and one maybe.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> [
> Sorry you feel that way Matt and you think it's pointless but I can assure you with the numbers who are coming they have asked me to give them numbers. Of course you can always arrange one yourself and tell me there's no need to ask who's eating. Chippy or no chippy its a sit down and they said they would arrange tables for us hence the need for numbers. If we are one place short of a seat I am sure you wont mind having a take away. Thanks for your co-operation.


Have a word with yourself Les, you know exactly what I was saying. I didnt say it was pointless asking for numbers, I said it was pointless chasing everyone so early. You post a reminder on the Thursday, and then another one on the Friday :? when the whole thing is two weeks away. 
And in case you had forgotten I did organise last years Southport day with Tony and we didnt confirm numbers till 2 days before - not two weeks.[/quote]

Not everybody reads the forum everyday hence and whats wrong with 2 weeks before any how. If you think it's pointless fine but get over it. Others have replied and whats so difficult after all. Now lets stop this now you have had your say and me mine. End of.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Not everybody reads the forum everyday hence and whats wrong with 2 weeks before any how. If you think it's pointless fine but get over it. Others have replied and whats so difficult after all. Now lets stop this now you have had your say and me mine. End of.[/quote]

Handbags at dawn..


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Matt B said:


> So thats one (definite) and one maybe.


I've never seen a 1yr old munch a bag of chips before......should be quite entertaining!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lee

P.S. Matt......stop upsetting Les....you know how excited he gets!!!!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

shell said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > So thats one (definite) and one maybe.
> ...


lol. I read the thread about the turbo and you called him an absolute weapon !!

I am just knackered this week and being a miserable git.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


No change there then...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> I am just knackered this week and being a miserable git


 [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] due on :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> > I am just knackered this week and being a miserable git
> 
> 
> [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] due on :lol:


or mid stream.. [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I can appreciate it seems early to be asking folks about eating but at the same time I've been in the position (at work) when arranging events that folks don't always read or get back within a suitable time. I can see Les's point of view of at least getting some idea early on. With more event seemingly in the pipe line let's not bite his head off! just yet!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> I can appreciate it seems early to be asking folks about eating but at the same time I've been in the position (at work) when arranging events that folks don't always read or get back within a suitable time. I can see Les's point of view of at least getting some idea early on. With more event seemingly in the pipe line let's not bite his head off! just yet!


Go on ya vegan, carrot cruncher. The taste of a good bacon butty is enough to turn you to women...
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > I can appreciate it seems early to be asking folks about eating but at the same time I've been in the position (at work) when arranging events that folks don't always read or get back within a suitable time. I can see Les's point of view of at least getting some idea early on. With more event seemingly in the pipe line let's not bite his head off! just yet!
> ...


Carrot cruncher :roll: I don't know. Very good, like the analogy to women...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


All in good fun and the name of banter, sometimes it gets quiet on here and im working nights at the mo, so ive got to find something to do and im in Holland.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

now now children.... :lol:

thought i'd give my official line (spoke wit les) I am hoping to be at this one... but it all depends on the severity of problems that get found on the 25th :? having a breaking issue... that has got so annoying i've disconnected theabs sensor as it actually makes the brakes work better... (the abs was coming in far to early, and traction controll was kicking in on setting off.. i've done a log on vagcom and the sensor isn't reading at low speeds but is fine at high speed... :? hoping it's simple but still doesn't feel quite right....

INTERCOOLER IS TOP THOUGH !!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> now now children.... :lol:
> 
> thought i'd give my official line (spoke wit les) I am hoping to be at this one... but it all depends on the severity of problems that get found on the 25th :? having a breaking issue... that has got so annoying i've disconnected theabs sensor as it actually makes the brakes work better... (the abs was coming in far to early, and traction controll was kicking in on setting off.. i've done a log on vagcom and the sensor isn't reading at low speeds but is fine at high speed... :? hoping it's simple but still doesn't feel quite right....
> 
> INTERCOOLER IS TOP THOUGH !!! :wink: :wink:


Im sure its is a pi.ser when something goes wrong that you cant resolve cos i know you like to do your own stuff when poss wich makes owning the car more personal.
Hows the FMIC, whats different to the OEM??


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Im sure its is a pi.ser when something goes wrong that you cant resolve cos i know you like to do your own stuff when poss wich makes owning the car more personal.
> Hows the FMIC, whats different to the OEM??


yeah it is a pi.ser.. i love working on cars.. it's a good hobby and quite theraputic and the sense of achievement it always good when it's your blood (literally) that's gone into it.... My hands are cut to ribbons only come out today... looks like i've had a fight with a blender.. LOL :lol:

As for the intercooler... Gosh i love it... Maybe i've cured a boost leak during the process also but it certainly feels like a much better car... The power seems to be earlier.. but maybe thats the turbo being free without the lag between the two coolers... i dunno... it makes me smile though... well worth the £'s and the growl now... hmmm whoever said a intercooler was like wakboxing the whole car isn't kidding.... it's so much more throatier... gives a nice balance to the backbox with noise coming from infront and behind you now.... hate to say this as it seems like a FMIC is like a little secret club where people don't really say they have one... but i'd recommend it to anyone with exhaust dp, cat and stage #2... it's like freeing up the going in.. after freeing up the going out... it's harmony... guess we'll see on the 25th...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Paul, glad its all good for you.
Dont you mean the 24th [ santa pos ] or the 30th [ southport/blackpool ], didnt know there was anything going on on the 25th.
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just an heads up for anybody else who maybe interested in coming on this meet/cruise. We currently have the following.
19 cars confirmed
3 still to confirm
27 people eating confirmed.

We meet 10-30am Saturday the 30th of this month on the marine drive Southport, the end nearest to where the fair used to be. We have 2 possible routes from Southport to Blackpool. as follows.
Route1/ More direct. Southport to Preston then onto Frecklton,Warton, Lytham, St.Annes, Blackpool. Approx 40miles.
Route 2/Southport, Burscough,Parbold,Eccleston,Leyland, Preston then on as above. Approx 55miles. 
Depending on time and weather and the mood/wishes of those coming I will make a decision on which route to take.
We should to be in Blackpool between 2 and 2-30pm.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> Just an heads up for anybody else who maybe interested in coming on this meet/cruise. We currently have the following.
> 19 cars confirmed
> 3 still to confirm
> 26 people eating confirmed.
> ...


Hi Les, just to say i think route 1 has a slight miscalculation on distance otherwise i would go this way all the time, fuel saving would be great.....  
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Just an heads up for anybody else who maybe interested in coming on this meet/cruise. We currently have the following.
> ...


 Opps yes that was supposed to read 40miles not 14. Thanks for pointing it out (now amended)


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Put me down for grub, although we should have gone here http://www.whelansfishandchips.co.uk/ it's the best chippy ever bar none :!: me and a mate do an annual run there on our bikes at the beginning of the Blackpool illuminations season. Plus Lytham is a bit posh, so none of this I don't want to park on a multi story car park ranting :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Sickboy, that looks good too, im sure we can all visit that one aswell on another day out


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sickboy said:


> Put me down for grub, although we should have gone here http://www.whelansfishandchips.co.uk/ it's the best chippy ever bar none :!: me and a mate do an annual run there on our bikes at the beginning of the Blackpool illuminations season. Plus Lytham is a bit posh, so none of this I don't want to park on a multi story car park ranting :wink:


 Yep had fish and chips there however 2 problems. Not the easiest place to park and not sure they could fit us all in (27)on a Saturday afternoon along with all the other customers. .


----------



## shukokai2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Very happy on the responce for this trip. and although this will be a first for me, i may be late and have to meet on route as i teach karate saturday mornings untill 1130am...

so as not to be rude and let you down, i thought i'd inform you guys i'll try my best....

cheers

Jay (shukokai2000)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shukokai2000 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Very happy on the responce for this trip. and although this will be a first for me, i may be late and have to meet on route as i teach karate saturday mornings untill 1130am...
> 
> ...


 We will be in Southport for a while so best give me a ring to see where we are I will PM you my Mobile.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be bringing another little lady with me...
AAADDDRRRIIIAAAAANNNNNN i did it...








Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

been reading the post m8....well done 8)


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, just wanted to confirm I'm ok for saturday. and looking forward to probably my biggest TT meet to date, and ofcourse my chippy dinner. will check the thread more in depth for location, but assuming for now its the big car park right near the sea front past Morrisons or is there more sea front parking when you take a left at the roundabout just after the big car park.
cheers Trev


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Trev TT said:


> Hi, just wanted to confirm I'm ok for saturday. and looking forward to probably my biggest TT meet to date, and ofcourse my chippy dinner. will check the thread more in depth for location, but assuming for now its the big car park right near the sea front past Morrisons or is there more sea front parking when you take a left at the roundabout just after the big car park.
> cheers Trev


 It's on the sea front the Marine drive not far from where the fair used to be just before Mcdonalds.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Is there anyone travelling down the M6 who wants to meet up on route to Blackpool or are we 
on our todd [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Gill


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Les, i didnt do the run last year but is this the meeting point. Im sure the newbees like me dont want to get it wrong.
http://www.multimap.com/maps/?lat=53.28 ... southport|
http://www.multimap.com/maps/?lat=53.28 ... southport|
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Les, i didnt do the run last year but is this the meeting point. Im sure the newbees like me dont want to get it wrong.
> http://www.multimap.com/maps/?lat=53.28 ... southport|
> http://www.multimap.com/maps/?lat=53.28 ... southport|
> Steve


 That looks it Steve, There are a few long car parks on your left as you drive from North to South along the Marine drive (on your right if coming from the opposite direction and the first car park of course :roll: ) we will be at the last one same as last year as I recall.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry but can't make this now, our Audi 100 is in the garage to have some jobs done.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

You could always risk parking the TT in a public car park 

Oh no lets not go there, thats been done to death


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> You could always risk parking the TT in a public car park
> 
> Oh no lets not go there, thats been done to death


 Good idea BUT i've got to drop the 100 off in Stoke, then it will mean catching the bus home to pick up the TTS to get to Southport for 10.30 then back to Stoke to collect the 100 at 12oClock before the garage closes, so no it won't be worth going.  I wondered how long it would be before i got a comment like that.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Trev TT said:


> Hi, just wanted to confirm I'm ok for saturday. and looking forward to probably my biggest TT meet to date, and ofcourse my chippy dinner. will check the thread more in depth for location, but assuming for now its the big car park right near the sea front past Morrisons or is there more sea front parking when you take a left at the roundabout just after the big car park.
> cheers Trev


So if you go past Morrisons (on your right) heading to the coast, past splash world and up to the roundabout, go straight on and then you will come to another roundabout, go right, you are now heading the right way down marine drive. Past the Vue cinema/Gym etc and then you will see McDonalds on yr right. Keep going and its the next long thin car park on your right.

Regds

matt


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

thats a pretty big map Steve, can you be a little more specific Les please. the Car park I think you mean is the one im on about, the southern most car park, appears dark blue on the image, and theres a large green area just south of it that is a triangle shape :roll: ...second thoughts heres a pic, as indicated by the red box
thanks


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

sorry, updated thread since i went off to write mine, now thinking im totally wrong DOH! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Trev TT said:


> sorry, updated thread since i went off to write mine, now thinking im totally wrong DOH! [smiley=bomb.gif]


Not been following this but last year we met up on marine drive it's self.. i'm assuming we're doing the same... have a look at last years flyer..










THIS IS OLD (from last year) DON'T BE DAFT AND SHOW UP AT 11:30 !!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

The car parks are long and thin and parallel to the Marine Drive. You can only park one car facing the beach so they don't show up so well on the map. See my vid on last years thread which is also on Youtube. You can't really miss it if you drive along the Marine drive so stop worrying.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Trev TT said:


> thats a pretty big map Steve, can you be a little more specific Les please. the Car park I think you mean is the one im on about, the southern most car park, appears dark blue on the image, and theres a large green area just south of it that is a triangle shape :roll: ...second thoughts heres a pic, as indicated by the red box
> thanks


its where the word car park is in red compared to the map.
steve


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Right bit of a hiccup for me. I am having to drive to Stockton on tees on Saturday. Leaving home 7.30 to get there for 10.30. I should be back for Blackpool about 3pm. I will have asuprise when I get back for you all.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Right bit of a hiccup for me. I am having to drive to Stockton on tees on Saturday. Leaving home 7.30 to get there for 10.30. I should be back for Blackpool about 3pm. I will have asuprise when I get back for you all.


WOW! Jammy that will rank as the fastest sex change op on record. Are you sure you will be able to drive OK though :lol: Oops sorry it's supposed to be a surprise to us all [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

really looking forward to sat :mrgreen:

hope i get to clean my car first though

Shell


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

all quiet on the north western front


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> all quiet on the north western front


Anticipation of a good day out has us all dumbstruck.. :!:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Not much that can be said that's not already been said really unless you need me to tell you to bring a hot drink, a flask of coffee for instance and whatever although there is a McDonald's close buy if you like that kind of muck  . Just make sure you arrive between 10-30 and 11am at the designated car park. :? We aim to eat in Blackpool around 2-30pm


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

mc donalds been closed most of the week for some reason have a look tomorrow see what the score is then :?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't eat McDs but a coffee would be ok from there.... Hope it's open.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Not much that can be said that's not already been said really unless you need me to tell you to bring a hot drink, a flask of coffee for instance and whatever although there is a McDonald's close buy if you like that kind of muck  . Just make sure you arrive between 10-30 and 11am at the designated car park. :? We aim to eat in Blackpool around 2-30pm


Les what time do you intend for us to leave the car park?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Not much that can be said that's not already been said really unless you need me to tell you to bring a hot drink, a flask of coffee for instance and whatever although there is a McDonald's close buy if you like that kind of muck  . Just make sure you arrive between 10-30 and 11am at the designated car park. :? We aim to eat in Blackpool around 2-30pm
> ...


Cos it doesnt take 3 and a half hours to get to Blackpool from Southport........45mins more like....well depends whos driving!! LOL

Matt.....is your car all ready for Saturday or have you left a few jobs to the last minute....surely not.....oh hold on you have havent you...that'll be why your TT is currently sat on my ramps awaiting surgery tomorrow!! LOL!

Lee


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Those who went last year ( didn't arrange that one) will recall by the time everybody arrived, had a chat it was cracking on a bit. Now like I said there are 2 routes (Mr Lee/Shell please note) one more direct and the other not so which we take will depend on time and the weather. Also I anticipate us arriving and having sometime in Blackpool to do what you will then all meeting up by 2-30pm to eat and the fish and chip restaurant, People shouldn't jump to conclusions :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Lol, err well yes there are a few tweaks that may be being done on a just in time basis


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Check my post page 8 forth post down re possible route


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Those who went last year ( didn't arrange that one) will recall by the time everybody arrived, had a chat it was cracking on a bit. Now like I said there are 2 routes (Mr Lee/Shell please note) one more direct and the other not so which we take will depend on time and the weather. Also I anticipate us arriving and having sometime in Blackpool to do what you will then all meeting up by 2-30pm to eat and the fish and chip restaurant, People shouldn't jump to conclusions :wink:


Thanks Les,

Had visions of getting there at 11 and finding empty car park syndrome  
Friday night is a work night out, not a mad one I might add, but I may be one of the later arrivals.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Those who went last year ( didn't arrange that one) will recall by the time everybody arrived, had a chat it was cracking on a bit. Now like I said there are 2 routes (Mr Lee/Shell please note) one more direct and the other not so which we take will depend on time and the weather. Also I anticipate us arriving and having sometime in Blackpool to do what you will then all meeting up by 2-30pm to eat and the fish and chip restaurant, People shouldn't jump to conclusions :wink:
> ...


I go out every Friday night as well :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

You might want to print the following off and bring with you on the day.

We have 2 possible routes from Southport to Blackpool as follows.

*Route1/ More direct route.*
Southport to Preston via the A565 onto the A59, then onto A5085 then A584 coast road to Frecklton, Warton, Lytham, St.Annes, Blackpool. Approx 40miles.

*Route 2/ Bit of a drive around.*
Southport, on the A570 heading towards Ormskirk onto the B5242 to Burscough,A59 onto A5209 to Parbold hill for a hill climb. Onto the B5250 toEccleston,B5253 to Leyland, A582 to Preston then on as above. Approx 55miles.

Depending on time and weather and the mood/wishes of those coming I will make a decision on which route to take.
We should to be in Blackpool by 2pm ish maybe earlier.
Park on the top level of Wilkinsons car park with time for a quick photo shoot.
*Dickson Road, Blackpool FY1 2LF*
If we arrive well before you can have a look around the Town and buy your kiss me quick hats and candy floss but don't eat too much as ............. 
*2-30pm. Assemble at the Yorkshire Fisheries Fish and Chip restaurant. 
14-16 Topping Street
Blackpool, FY1 3AQ
01253 627 739*


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

CANDY FLOSS!!!!! yes please :mrgreen:

Shell


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh and...............if any body is interested

I have a Polished Rocker cover (225) i am selling if anyone wants it for £45 it needs some more polishing to be up to my standard though :mrgreen:

I just cant be bothered posting it at the min  i am in a lazy mood :lol:

Shell


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

This looks like it is going to be a great event - fairplay to you Les and I am sure everyone is delighted you stepped up to the mark.

If it was a bit closer I would be all over it like a rash, I hope you all have a great time and I look forward to seeing the pics from it - If people could avoid capturing the horror of Les's light masks I would be most grateful :lol:

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> This looks like it is going to be a great event - fairplay to you Les and I am sure everyone is delighted you stepped up to the mark.
> 
> If it was a bit closer I would be all over it like a rash, I hope you all have a great time and I look forward to seeing the pics from it - If people could avoid capturing the horror of Les's light masks I would be most grateful :lol:
> 
> Charlie


I will try not to look at them. Ive been out with some horrors in my time but they take the biscuit.
Steve


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, ive just got things ready to wash my car, for tomorrow 8) and its just started snowing [smiley=bigcry.gif] could do with that clearing off elsewhere, like out to sea !!

Gill


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

its snowing here at the moment aswell


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just washed my car for the 2nd time this week (see my thread in off topic, bloody farmers :x ) I have to go out in it tonight so will have to avoid the country lanes and go the longer route or my car will be covered in Mr Farmers fields again :evil:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> This looks like it is going to be a great event - fairplay to you Les and I am sure everyone is delighted you stepped up to the mark.
> 
> If it was a bit closer I would be all over it like a rash, I hope you all have a great time and I look forward to seeing the pics from it - If people could avoid capturing the horror of Les's light masks I would be most grateful :lol:
> 
> Charlie


 Charlie, sorry i'm not sure we could allow you to come with us mate. we in the NW have standards and woolly hats with ginger beards just don't cut it i'm afraid. :? Perhaps if we put you at the back we might just let you join as long as you cover up your Audi and TT badges :wink:

When people see my car go past you can lip read them saying WOW! what the feck is that is amazing, wonderful, original and fantastic ?  Is it a bird, is it a plane, nope its Les's black rocket 

BTW we have a few more good meets in the pipeline 2 in fact one to Llandudno and the other I can't say just yet but hope to announce shortly. Check out my sig :wink:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Snowing heavy over near Ellesmere Port about an hour ago though there's not a cloud in the sky in Liverpool right now .... looking forward to this one tomorrow. Thanks for the regular updates Les ... you're doing us proud in our region mate.
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hope you all have a good meet and i hope it doesnt Snow tomorrow and it misses you 

This was one of my first big meets when i bought the TT just over a year ago now, so gutted i cannot come this time

Have fun 

Paul


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > This looks like it is going to be a great event - fairplay to you Les and I am sure everyone is delighted you stepped up to the mark.
> ...


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Poor Charlie, missing out seeing my diddy wheels and Les's masks, we will send you some pics of them together, then you can be horrified in one go  

Gill


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's a small map from the promenade in Blackpool, to the car park.... May confuse you more than not having it?! :lol: (Click to zoom in)










Basically, the entrance is at the back, via Lord street....

The W on the corner is Wilkinsons entrance, B is the big bus station, and the X is the entrance...

The red trail is the route from the prom, i'm not sure if the last bit of Talbot rd is just for buses and taxis now.... If not, just follow the red route. If it is, follow the blue bit, back onto the red....

Let me know if that makes ANY sense at all?!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

manphibian said:


> Here's a small map from the promenade in Blackpool, to the car park.... May confuse you more than not having it?! :lol: (Click to zoom in)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi Luke,
Yeah the first right hand turn on your map in red is a no no and you have to follow the blue line before it now. You are correct only buses and Taxi are allowed up past your blue line route. See you tomorrow in Southport. Would be a good idea guys and gals if you also printed off this map as well.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Hope you all have a good meet and i hope it doesnt Snow tomorrow and it misses you
> 
> This was one of my first big meets when i bought the TT just over a year ago now, so gutted i cannot come this time
> 
> ...


was the mk2 your 1st TT paul...i just assumed you had been on the forum for ages :?

Les i see you got the bit that was missing 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd
Les i see you got the bit that was missing 8)[/quote said:


> Ermmm bit that was missing? :?
> Syd don't forget your walkie talkies tomorrow. I am off out for the evening now so see you all in the morning


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> You might want to print the following off and bring with you on the day.
> 
> We have 2 possible routes from Southport to Blackpool as follows.
> 
> ...


Route 2 would bring me back home in Parbold  All that way to the Southport to come back!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll try and make this Les. Not had the TT out for a bit


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> I'll try and make this Les. Not had the TT out for a bit


Will be goog to see you John.

See you all in fact in Southport later on this morning. Looks a nice morning out there, told you I had ordered a nice day


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

blue skies here at the moment and mc donalds is open now for anyone who wants it see you later


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try and make this Les. Not had the TT out for a bit
> ...


Just about to go out & wash the TT...convienently Shell's still in bed!!!!

Lee


----------



## mattyprice4004 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi all, I don't own a TT or pretend to, I have a turbocharged Rover 600 and an MG ZS. :mrgreen:

I saw you guys on the way to Blackpool, and thought I'd get the pictures I took up 
































































Some absolutely beautiful cars you've got there guys, look after them! 

FYI I was in a red Citroen C3 (Passenger, I might add!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome! Cheers Matty 

Just managed to struggle the 5 minutes back to my house from Blackpool, full of chips! 

Was fun, good to meet you all.... The drive was great fun, especially watching Tony and Les go at it from the lights and disappear in a cloud of clutch smoke :lol:

Just uploading some pics now


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

The least straight line of cars ever! :lol:


----------



## mattyprice4004 (Jan 30, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Awesome! Cheers Matty
> 
> Just managed to struggle the 5 minutes back to my house from Blackpool, full of chips!
> 
> ...


No worries, if I was in one of mine I'd have been sure to have a little play around :wink:

Take care
Mat


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like you all had a good day, sorry we couldn't make it.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Never quite managed to get back in time... but here is the reason I was not there... I am really sorry 

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=162971


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok Ok Ok    i got it wrong again    i will not bore you with the technical reason [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] but it is being sorted [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

gud day, its luck arwright to me cobber....  
Stevie from Oz


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

great day still not thawed out yet :lol: nice to met you marco see you again soon


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

ImolaTT said:


> great day still not thawed out yet :lol: nice to met you marco see you again soon


I'm just about thawed too! It was a good, although I'm feeling a bit queasy having looked at Syd's video. 

Nice to have met you too ImolaTT. See you in March at the Sandpiper.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Was a good day, we both enjoyed ourselves.....met a few new faces and was good to meet up with the usuals.

HOW BLOODY COLD WAS IT!!! LOL! Next time perhaps a seaside meet isnt wise in the middle of winter!! Haha!!

Well done to Les for organising it all....went relatively smoothly until Syd rudely lost his mojo!!!!

I think Shell might be coming round to the idea of the Italy trip so its all good!!!

Looking forward to the next meet though guys!!

Lee & Shell


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Great day out guys/ gals - beltin' weather and bril company for the day. Who says its cold up North? ...  
Les the king-size cod and chips i ordered went down a treat mate and had that good working-class scouse taste going on - that we know so well. :lol: Thanks again for arranging it all. 
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

A few pics...





































Excellent looking Mk2 Mark.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks like you had a wicked day, gutted i couldnt be there :x :x

Maybe next time

Nice one Mark for representing the MK2 Massive mate, someone has too :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice to see you all today, weather was perfect, for sitting in your car! A little chilly for standing around them though. Here's a few pics i took.




























Quick pit stop, for syd show off his car again 8) 









never seen a Darlek on the big Dipper before









If you want to be seen in pictures, always be the car next to syds


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Looks like you had a wicked day, gutted i couldnt be there :x :x
> 
> Maybe next time
> 
> ...


Cheers Paul ...missed your company there today buddy and as you say not many Mk2's floating around these NW meets now that Paul JammyD has got himself a new ride ...  (congrats btw to JammyD on that!).

Will catch up with you at Awesome soon ace.

:wink: Mark

PS Marco' many thanks for your kind remarks and see you at a meet soon mate! M


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sonatina said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you had a wicked day, gutted i couldnt be there :x :x
> ...


Hopefully more time to have a proper nosey at your car!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Glad all seemed to enjoy the day.What did I tell you about the fish and chips.  Just back from the pub and the worset the wear for driink. :? I will post more tomorrow when I get home inc a few pics. Great turn out guys and girls. Have a few more in the pipeline. Watch the events space as they say.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Les for organising this day, thoroughly enjoyed by both me and Richards, see you at the next meet (unless it falls on a weds for me! - need to check).

Looking forward also to the next cruise, when and what you have up your sleeve.

Cheers
Jon!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

What a diffenece a day makes......

Blackpool today:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

great day and a good run out, the car had a few gremlins that was causing it to go into limp mode...will be sorted today (all right it was me messing that caused it  ) see you all at the next one 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Awesome! Cheers Matty
> 
> Just managed to struggle the 5 minutes back to my house from Blackpool, full of chips!
> 
> ...


Smoke???? What Smoked... I heard a POP... (really did sound like someones car should have been spitting flames when i heard that :? ) and les's clutch stank at the next set of lights... But it's all very interesting stuff :wink: :wink:

had a good drive back on the motorway.... think i kept spotting marco occasionally :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Cheers Matty
> ...


 :lol: Don't worry, no actual smoke, just a big stink cloud  i was a few cars back and the smell was in my car for ages :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice of you to post up your pictures matty 

Nice to meet you Luke and I especially like this one of yours:










Syd, that's the sort of video I'd expect Les to take from his batmobile :lol:

Thanks for organising Les. A good day out and nice to meet everyone again and some new faces


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

manphibian said:


> The drive was great fun, especially watching Tony and Les go at it from the lights and disappear in a cloud of clutch smoke :lol:


 and I left him standing :lol: .............................................Yet again :wink:
The smell wasn't a burning clutch but burning tyres as I gunned it away from Tony.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Thanks Les for organising this day, thoroughly enjoyed by both me and Richards, see you at the next meet (unless it falls on a weds for me! - need to check).
> 
> Looking forward also to the next cruise, when and what you have up your sleeve.
> 
> ...


Not long home here,
Keep watching the events section Jon ( I will also send PMs to all you NW regulars to keep you informed) but I can let you know I will be organising a Llandudno cruise inc up the Great Orme. ( think I have mentioned this already but more info to follow) Gill (Seasurfer) will be making an announcement on another GREAT meet not to be missed I will be helping her with that one as well. :wink: I had a great day and glad everybody who had the Fish and chips enjoyed them. I was out till late last night HICK! so it was a great day all round for me, I will put some of my pic's up later when I have improved. :roll:

BYW the next meet is on Monday 1 March at the Sandpiper.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right here's a few of my pic's.
Waiting in lay by for stragglers to catch up.








Paul AKA Sickboy asked for a "chip butty" and no he didn't eat all the chips he left half of them as nice as they were. :lol: 








Fish, chips and mushy peas luverly jubberly.  Also came with bread and butter and a cup of tea or coffee.








Price's bloody good as well I think you will agree.  








Most of the NW nutters. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
















Steve trying (but failing) to convince Syd his V6 is a better car than his QS :roll: 








Shell caught in the headlights and just about thawed out.  








Our furthest travellers. Gill and hubby Gary.








Come on make your bloody mind up what you want to eat.








All smiles here, An advert for toothpaste I believe :lol: 








Can't beat a cup of tea and a good chin wag while waiting for your food.








John having to sit on his own eating chips and beans. Well he does have a certain reputation for the effects when he's been eating beans.  








When we arrived.








We were the last one to leave. :?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

shell said:


> Was a good day, we both enjoyed ourselves.....met a few new faces and was good to meet up with the usuals.
> 
> HOW BLOODY COLD WAS IT!!! LOL! Next time perhaps a seaside meet isnt wise in the middle of winter!! Haha!!
> 
> ...


Good news on hearing Shell coming round to the Italy trip, i may have had some doing in that lol. Hope you both come.
Cheryl


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Big thanks to Les for organising this trip, very enjoyable day despite the cold. Look forward to the Llandudno cruise  I'm gona pester Mark to get his pics up soon.

Cheryl


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

well done les your doing a fantastic job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ImolaTT said:


> well done les your doing a fantastic job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers Andrea, appreciate it. Always good to get feedback. Good to meet your other half yesterday as well perhaps we will see more of you both at the meets in future.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

yes he really enjoyed it i even let him drive home


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Cheers Matty
> ...


 :lol: It was me yes. I was sure it was you Tony but don't think we have spoken yet, hopefully at the next meet. I spotted you in Blackpool and thought it handy to follow you as I wasn't sure which way to get back home and new you were near and would use the M6. When you nailed it on the M55 ( I think!!) I was amazed at how much grit was swirling... nasty stuff! Your car sounded good going past Tony... had to go easy as I've seen many traffic police around there...


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh and thanks Les... well organised and look forward to the next day out. See you in March. 

Imagine if it was today!!!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Nice to see some of you again, quite a few faces we didnt know though - must have an introduction next time  
Thanks Les for organising the meet and the lunch. Sorry we didnt come to southport, think it was another 40 or 50 miles on top of what we did. Dont forget to photoshop my car in to the pics  we were there, really.

I will post a new thread in the events for the August meet to visit Walney Island again.

Gill & Gary


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Marco34 said:


> :lol: It was me yes. I was sure it was you Tony but don't think we have spoken yet, hopefully at the next meet. I spotted you in Blackpool and thought it handy to follow you as I wasn't sure which way to get back home and new you were near and would use the M6. When you nailed it on the M55 ( I think!!) I was amazed at how much grit was swirling... nasty stuff! Your car sounded good going past Tony... had to go easy as I've seen many traffic police around there...


Ah wasn't too sure who it was or even if you was with us as you appeared from nowhere :lol: :lol: it was me and john on our own for a while... Yeah think i've spoken to you once... on the chorley meet when we stopped of at a pub at the end of rivington... but was a while ago... :wink:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: It was me yes. I was sure it was you Tony but don't think we have spoken yet, hopefully at the next meet. I spotted you in Blackpool and thought it handy to follow you as I wasn't sure which way to get back home and new you were near and would use the M6. When you nailed it on the M55 ( I think!!) I was amazed at how much grit was swirling... nasty stuff! Your car sounded good going past Tony... had to go easy as I've seen many traffic police around there...
> ...


I remember now; I think I was surprised with which the speed your car took off from a junction.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Stage #2 matey... LOTS of Torque... but the mod list is pretty hefty on my car to be honest... it just doesn't look that way :wink: :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Stage #2 matey... LOTS of Torque... but the mod list is pretty hefty on my car to be honest... it just doesn't look that way :wink: :wink:


Show off! :roll: :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

John-H said:


> Show off! :roll: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Deffo not show off John, it looked the most neglected TT at the meet on sat... so it's not a show off.. more a wolf in sheeps clothing.. ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

but i do know what you mean....  and all i'll say is "who me???  "


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Stage #2 matey... LOTS of Torque... but the mod list is pretty hefty on my car to be honest... it just doesn't look that way :wink: :wink:


I remember a post with everything you had done  Eibach springs and spacers has been my big spend, got away from the off road look!  Not much I can do with a sensible budget to the V6.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

ImolaTT said:


> yes he really enjoyed it i even let him drive home


So now he's doing the washing up for the week!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Show off! :roll: :wink:
> ...


Come on lads dont give him encouragement, he wont be able to get his head in the car...  
I want the award for dirtiest car as it hasnt still been cleaned from the week before when we went to the Pod and ive still got the running number on the back window.
Like the FMIC Tony, very blue, hopefully i will have one fitted one day...   
Steve


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Here you go guys/ gals, more pics ....
View attachment 7
View attachment 6
View attachment 5
View attachment 4
View attachment 3
View attachment 2
View attachment 1


CHeers all, Mark


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Sonatina said:


> Here you go guys/ gals, more pics ....
> View attachment 5
> 
> CHeers all, Mark


Why Thank you very much Mark.... that is actually a pretty cool pic... the tower on display too... well chuffed and saying my car was dirty it still looks good in that pic...

THANKS VERY MUCH MATEY !!! i'll have to save that when i get home.. !!!


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

some good shots there mark makes all the difference once you find your camera


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go guys/ gals, more pics ....
> ...


Your very welcome Tony mate - thought you'd like that one with the tower in the background and what looks like a cartoon speed camera up on the right of the pic :lol: Gotta say as well Tony your's is one the lowest ground-hogging TT's I've seen  :twisted: 8) 
See you all at the Sandpiper in March.
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

ImolaTT said:


> some good shots there mark makes all the difference once you find your camera


 :lol: was loosing my marbles there for awhile Andrea - convinced i'd packed it but searched high and low but to no avail .. then bingo! 
Good to see you yesterday and I'm liking your Imola TT more and more each time i see it (hey you need to dye your red coat to match) :lol: 
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a little time to reflect on the day and how it all went.
I counted 21 cars and 28 people in total. I even organised a sunny day but you forgot to ask me for the temperature :lol: The only time we lost anybody was walking out of Wilkinsons from car park to cross the road to go the chippy, what are some of you like :lol: Next time arm bands and wrist leads for some of you  The fish and chips etc seemed to go down very well. Only hick up as Sids car but it turned out to be a minor hick up ( message to Syd don't mess with the car prior to a cruise :wink Roll on the 1st of March but even better the long summer evenings when we can drive out from the Sandpiper to Formby, Southport and the like. Just glad everybody enjoyed it .... well apart from Shell in Southport ( message to Shell in winter wears warm clothing when out :roll


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Hi all

Just wanted to say what a great turn out and how cool it felt when we all charging down dual carriage ways on our way to Muddypuddle oops i mean Blackpool!

It was great to see the usuals and good to talk to some new people too. Marco34 (nice car mate) and Luke nice chatting to you guys.

I particularly want to thank Les (team captain  ) Well done fella, Ill buy you clipboard and a whistle for our net cruise mate! :wink:

Bonus; was the sunset and wearing my sunglasses for the first time in ages. Minus; Wobbly wheels. les! you are right when you said dont do last minute mod's before a cruise. :lol:

See you guys in March

Spen


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I wasn't that cold haha!!! :lol:

Roll on summer :lol: :mrgreen:

Shell


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

spencerkoa said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to say what a great turn out and how cool it felt when we all charging down dual carriage ways on our way to Muddypuddle oops i mean Blackpool!
> 
> ...


Thanks Spen, Nice to meet you too. Had to laugh at the clipboard and whistle for Les... :lol: :lol: Brilliant!

Funny as my avatar was taken in the Sandpiper car park last Summer!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Thanks Spen, Nice to meet you too. Had to laugh at the clipboard and whistle for Les... :lol: :lol: Brilliant!
> 
> Funny as my avatar was taken in the Sandpiper car park last Summer!


 Not a bad idea though along with some arm bands and wrist ties to link you all together so you don't get lost crossing the road :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Spen, Nice to meet you too. Had to laugh at the clipboard and whistle for Les... :lol: :lol: Brilliant!
> ...


How about one of those guide umbrellas you see abroad! Now we could all follow that. Maybe add a stall stick with a flag with a TTOC logo so everyone can follow...


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

les said:


> p7 TTj said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Les for organising this day, thoroughly enjoyed by both me and Richards, see you at the next meet (unless it falls on a weds for me! - need to check).
> ...


Glad you all had a good time! Really looking forward to this Llandudno crusie Les, it's only 5 miles from where i live so if you need any help with anything let me know! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

smarties24 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > p7 TTj said:
> ...


 Cheers Mike will do. Don't want to get too far ahead of myself and there's plenty of time yet what with Dani's cruise coming not so far off plus Gills to be arranged. However I will keep your offer in mind. Cheers.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like a great day out - any more pics available?

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Looks like a great day out - any more pics available?
> 
> Charlie


Just a few.
Twins.


----------

